# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Odijevanje bebe u AS

## VeraM

Nisam našla temu pa ako ima, prebacite. Znam da beba ne smije u as imati jaknu, ali zanima me kako da ju obučem. Imam jedan kombinezonić pamučni, koji se nosi iznad tutice, to joj obučem kada idemo u šetnju, jer mi je još mala za jaknice. Beba ima 10 tjedana i idemo za vikend na kraći put, kod sveki. Čini mi se da će joj bit hladno samo u tutici. Što vi mislite?

----------


## Smokvica.

Ne znam koliko je podstavljen taj kombinezon. Možete bebu do auta odnijeti zamotanu u dekicu  sa kojom ćete je pokriti dok.se auto ne zagrije.
Inače, za veće bebe , flis jaknice su ok.debljine da se mogu u njima vezati u as..

----------


## VeraM

P nije puno debel, kao trenirka za odrasle, i to ona obična. Nije postavljen.

----------


## Smokvica.

Onda je idealan  :Smile:

----------


## VeraM

Evo smo odradili put, tj do trajekta, sad smo u plovidbi pa ju dojim. Bilo je ok, dobro smo ju namjestiti i sve sljaka. Nije joj bilo vruce i cak je malko odspavala. Tako da imamo putni konbinezonic.

----------

